# Honduran Red Point Fry



## michebai (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello,

Ok, I just noticed tonight that a pair of my Hondurans had babies (can't tell how many but there are a LOT of free swimming fry). I don't think I can take them out of the tank without causing too much stress so is it OK to just leave them alone? Should I try to take the other Honduran's out of the tank?

This is my first time with baby cichlids so ANY advice is appreciated, I'm a little freaked out right now, lol.

Thanks!


----------



## FSM (Nov 11, 2009)

You can siphon them out.

The HRPs will most likely continue to produce lots of babies for you, so don't worry too much if you screw up the first time.


----------



## michebai (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks. I went with removing the pair that was causing the trouble so the parents are better now.

Thanks for the reply though, I'll keep that in mind for next time


----------



## michebai (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok, so I have new questions.

How do I know if the babies are getting food? I crushed a spirulina pellet until it was pretty much powder and put that in the tank this morning but I'm worried I'm not doing this right.

Is it OK to clean the tank? I'm pretty sure the parent's will take the babies under the tree so I don't have to worry about siphoning any up but I didn't know if I should wait until they are a bit bigger.

How long does it take for them to grow?

I really don't want the babies to die.


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

The fry will feed on infusoria in the water, which are microscopic plants and other microscopic things. If your tank is exceptionally algae-free, then you might have a bit more trouble feeding them. What i did was to crush up a bunch of pellets, and feed them VERY often. They wont eat very much and will need to have a bit of food in their stomachs at all times. Naturally, most will die, if left with the parents. The population is simply just too large. Once the population has dropped a bit, and they start to put on a bit of size, you can try baby brine shrimp. This will give you the best growth, but they need to be slightly larger to actually be able to eat it. I wouldn't worry too much about losing your first spawn, as they will almost surely spawn again soon. If you want to hurry up your second spawn, try to fatten them up on some higher protein foods like crickets and bloodworms. Oh and also put some sponge or pantyhose on the filter intake so that they wont get sucked up.
Good luck! :thumb:


----------

